# Pcola Pier



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

To say that the action today was DEAD would be a severe understatement. I fished from 5:00am to 4:15pm and there was not even a single king run!! The best part of the day was around 11:30 when several schools of Jacks came by. Here's the one I caught:










Hopefully the kings will return soon!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good.. so how's the peir now that they raised the prices?? Not as crowded or still crowded


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Jack, doesnt look like alot of people on the pier in your pic ?


----------

